# Pics from this morning



## smokey79 (Mar 24, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## smokey79 (Mar 24, 2014)

Was a decent morning beavers really have my best stream all screwed up.all fish were caught on Panther martins.Few steelhead were seen tons of suckers.In my opinion water is still to cold fish were pretty sluggish.We ended up with 15 fish caught between two of us with 4 keepers.


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## AuGresAdam (May 15, 2013)

Nice fish smokey. Was this near West Branch?


----------



## smokey79 (Mar 24, 2014)

Yeah trib of the Rifle


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## younggun7 (Nov 25, 2005)

Glad to hear someone did decent. Everyone I talked to got a big zero. I had one hit from a steelhead. That was it. Worst opener in years for me. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## smokey79 (Mar 24, 2014)

It was one of my slowest also.Just got back from a walk on the river lost a steelhead and caught this guy was a nice surprise.










Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Scottygvsu (Apr 19, 2003)

Looks like you did well to me!


----------



## steelhead101 (Mar 10, 2012)

That third pic looks like a brown in poor condition did you catch many like it.. rough winter for those fish this year.

Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## smokey79 (Mar 24, 2014)

He was trapped between two beaver dams and yes body was skinny compared to head.Beavers are making a big comeback here in Ogemaw county about to call Si and Phil and have them come take care of theses critters!!


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## younggun7 (Nov 25, 2005)

Nice bonus! My guess is the rain turned em onto a feeding frenzy the night before.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

